# 1893 Columbia Bicycles Pamphlet - Pope Manufacturing Co.



## Gary Mc (Aug 16, 2013)

*1893 Columbia Bicycles Pamphlet - Pope Manufacturing Co.*

Includes the Model 29, well known as the"Century Columbia"

Stamped J. F. ALDRICH, ONEIDA, N.Y., General Agent for Rome and Madison County


----------



## tailhole (Aug 16, 2013)

*cool*

thanks for sharing.  It would be cool if all these old sales brochures were all digitally organized somewhere....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow!
I will order a Model 32, please. :^)


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 16, 2013)

$150 for a bicycle was a small fortune in 1893. If one was lucky to make $1 a day, $150 represented almost half a year's salary.  It probably took two to three years to save up that much money at that pay rate. Thank God for unions.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 19, 2013)

*Model 32*

You ordered a Model 32? Here it is...






More pics at the Columbia Museum -

http://www.oldbike.eu/centurycolumbia/?page_id=357


----------

